# What the??? Bicycle Anomalies...Let's see them!



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2017)

So....Since getting into this hobby about 5-6yrs ago, I've learned an immense amount of info about old bikes. So much that it's pushed out day-to-day basic brain functions and other bits that once occupied space in this noggin of mine. I've come to recognize telltale signs on who actually manufactured a bike, seller-specific paint schemes, period accessories,etc. Much of this info has come from store catalogs, magazine ads, manufacturer catalogs and other ephemera graciously shared by many fellow Cabe members. These give us a glimpse into what was offered for sale, how they came equipped and how to "correct" a bicycle that has been through countless hands. Some have been stripped of their deluxe bits or had damaged parts swapped out in hopes of keeping it on the road. Trying to build it back up exactly like a catalog pic or ad can make piecing a bike back together both expensive & exhausting. But what if all bikes _couldn't_ be found in an ad or catalog? I don't mean one that had been altered in it's lifetime, but when it was shiny & new. Did all bikes _only _come as pictured? If a bike pops up with a different badge that had never been seen before on a certain frame, must it be wrong, dubbed incorrect & molested? What about bikes that have popped up with some earlier parts on them, but look like they've been there since day one? Maybe a bike that is equipped unlike anything seen before and not the "norm" that we've chosen to believe is CORRECT? Are we to think that manufactures threw away old frames, cranksets, etc instead of selling to jobbers at a discounted rate to recoup some from their old stagnant inventory? Just as hardware stores & bikes shops could design their own badges, they could build up bikes as they saw fit. Let's see some of these bicycle anomalies that you've come across. Post up pics and any info you may have on it. I would be great to see these bikes that don't quite fit the mold. Remember that next time you wanna rip apart a bike because it doesn't have the right lights or bars...it may have been like that all it's life...

Here's one that threw me for a loop recently. I was told by everyone that Colson only made the tall/ long wheelbase frames for 2 years, 1936 & 1937. Only pictured in the 36 &37 catalogs. NOTHING in the 1938. Then.....this LWB single bar pops up equipped & date stamped as a 1938 bike! WHAT?!?!?!?!?:eek::eek::eek: Check it out if you don't believe me!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-flyer-lwb-single-bar.95274/#post-610646


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mike,
     I believe there are many of these 'anomalies'. Many times manufacturers built promotional units for regional sales that will not be found in any catalog. Such things as the boys blue Phantom may have been custom orders but others such as the Miss Americas with the torpedo lights were promotional bikes. If you really read the dealer (not sales) literature just about anything, within reason, was possible*. As you say the problem has been, over time, collectors have 'corrected' these bikes. For instance if you look at the Shelby built Arrow these were rarely equipped with the "Airflo" bars yet just about every one of them you see today has the bars--same with the No-Nose. Another example is the '37 RMS. The catalog actually illustrates two levels of trim but only one is described. The 'base' level (if you can call it that) had black wall tires, a long spring seat, and no locking fork. The deluxe model had the locking fork, white wall tires, a locking fork, and a Lobdell horizontal sprung seat. These bikes also used two different tanks (horn button location) but I don't think this was tied to the trim level. Having said all that I think some people have used this axiom* to create bikes that never were. That be my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 20, 2017)

Interesting topic Mike. I like it!

I suppose that anything is possible and we can't always assume that the catalog image is the "etched in stone" only way that the bike could have been equipped.  I'm sure that many point of sale factors can contribute to a bicycle anomaly. 

Case in point with my submission.

This beautiful original paint bike belongs to Larkin Little and it is the only one that I am aware of that came equipped with a fender mounted Delta Silver Ray as opposed to the fork mounted duel Silver Rays.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 20, 2017)

How about an error, like a baseball card with the wrong info or a hotwheel with an unfinished part or step during the build or machine process. Things of that nature make them extremely valuable. 

Below is a pic of my Indian Sprocket. Look closely as you will see that one spoke of the sprocket is straight and not tapered. Now my Indian is worth millions! Haha!


----------



## bairdco (Apr 20, 2017)

A lot of old catalogs had hand drawn pictures of bikes, too. Who knows if the artist took some liberties with the design?

Case in point, the 1939 Hawthorne twinbar Zep ad. It shows the twinbar, and the zep, drawn by the artist. There's different parts on each one, the obvious difference like the tank, locking fork, and lights, but less obvious are the chainguards, cranks, truss rod brackets, rear rack, fender struts...

  To my knowledge, there are no actual ads with photographs, so trying to restore my twinbar to "factory" condition is virtually impossible. 

Mine doesn't have the holes for the tank, which would make it a twinbar, not a zep, yet it has the crank, truss rod bracket, and fender struts of a zep, according to the ad. Unless someone down the line changed the parts, which is unlikely due to the old paint, original nuts and bolts, fitment, and the fact it's obviously never been restored, it came from the bike shop that way. 

Or, maybe not. Maybe some guy had one of each, same color, and they both got ran over by a model T Ford, so he swapped parts to make one complete...


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 20, 2017)

Talk about not being mentioned or depicted in any Roadmaster catalog.

I have seen the CWC built Hawthorne Comet in an advertisement but no mention of this hang tank model  in any Roadmaster literature. I'd love to see it if it exists.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 20, 2017)

What year Eddie? What catalog would it be in? Im getting 36-40 catalogs sears and more.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 21, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> What year Eddie? What catalog would it be in? Im getting 36-40 catalogs sears and more.




Joe, I have the  Scott M reprinted Roadmaster book that contains the catalogs covering 1936-41

The model bike that I posted above is not depicted or mentioned throughout those years.

I'd have to check the serial number but my bike is a 1938-9

It's badged a Roadmaster, so one would think that it would be included in the Roadmaster catalog of that year model..........but it's not

It would not be in any Sears catalog or Monkey Ward.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2017)

This is a great thread..... when I was into antique outboard motors, I was always finding odd-ball stuff. Bronze parts instead of aluminum, parts that were machined different, broken parts welded and factory machined, serial numbers stamped with different size punches, letters turned sideways among other correct digits.... "Demonstrator" stampings.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 22, 2017)

bairdco said:


> A lot of old catalogs had hand drawn pictures of bikes, too. Who knows if the artist took some liberties with the design?
> 
> Case in point, the 1939 Hawthorne twinbar Zep ad. It shows the twinbar, and the zep, drawn by the artist. There's different parts on each one, the obvious difference like the tank, locking fork, and lights, but less obvious are the chainguards, cranks, truss rod brackets, rear rack, fender struts...
> 
> ...




Bairdco,

On Ward's Hawthorne bikes it's helpful to know that in the late pre-war period both Snyder (Little Falls NY) and CWC and probably others were building bikes for them, in fact sometimes even the same model, similar to the how both Columbia and Murray made same model Elgin badged bikes for Sears. In the W/H case I believe it had to do with the distribution area and where the bikes were shipped from, as opposed to a situation of fierce competition for contracts as in the Elgin case. In the '39 ad you show The Standard "Twin Bar" is a Snyder built version (rounded rear fender stay) and the Zep is CWC built(straight fender stay). I am not saying that Snyder made the Twin Bars and CWC made the Zeps, as I believe either company could have made either bike, but more examples would need to be seen and compared before that can be answered. Earlier year versions of the Twin Bar style frames have been found by makers Snyder, CWC, and Monark, to add a little more confusion. This should go some ways in explaining some of the differences and parts on the bikes. To me the Wards Hwthorne story is one of the most confusing, interesting, and rewarding ones to unravel....I'm tired and just back from Copake, so I will need to return to this thread again...

Nate

Nice job on starting another good thread Mike! These are exactly the kinds of questions we should be pursuing the answers for here on the Cabe!


----------



## bairdco (Apr 22, 2017)

Yup. Mine is a CWC, but the twin bar model. It is a strange mystery, but I haven't lost any sleep over it.


----------



## Duchess (Apr 23, 2017)

The nature of manufacturing at the time pretty much assures anomalies. Catalogs would be printed before a model year and couldn't be updated easily. Production changes based on possible supplier changes, wearing and replacement of production equipment, variations in employee capabilities, etc. all contribute to these as well as there being little reason not to deviate from a catalog feature as there was little to anyone to care. Maybe someone wanted to try a different stem or forecasting predicted greater sales of the wrong model and they ended up with too many of a particular part, so they used it to get the ones that were selling out the door. Maybe they had left over parts from the previous year they'd rather use or demand for a model they were looking to discontinue had a surprising demand. Maybe a part was having failures, so they went back to the tried-and-true or had to use an upgrade component on a cheaper model. There are many reasons there would be deviations and not having them would be difficult, more expensive, and less efficient. I believe my 1912 Iver Johnson is an anomaly as the fork isn't nickel (well, it is, but it's painted over) as the Special Racers should have been, nor is it the typical Iver crown fork, but it is painted and striped to match the rest of the bike and it was done contemporarily. Maybe it was a change due to an early repair, I don't know, but the bike seems like it was very well cared for and it really doesn't matter, it's just sort of fun to wonder what it's seen in over 100 years.


----------



## bike (Apr 23, 2017)

Bikes became kids toys when cars came around, as such there was not the rigorous attention to detail. 
I do not have the catalog anymore but the color airman ad that is floating around showing many bikes by many different manufactures  shows what appears to be a strange artists conception of a sheby airflow- till one shows up with the unusual features I would have to say it probably did not exist.
That said, a Huffman super streamline bike recently discussed on the cabe showed up sporting an Airman badge- I think it was correct but others disagree...


----------



## XBPete (Apr 23, 2017)

My Airman, still being researched with a couple members here


----------



## Duchess (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh yeah, as more recent examples of anomalies from the car world, I've seen Subaru documentation that listed a first generation Subaru Legacy turbo with fwd, but none is known to exist (AWD wasn't standardized on Subarus until 1995). Also, there was supposedly no turbo 4WD 1983/84 GL hardtops (or even just 4WD, I believe, and yes, they were actual hi/lo 4WD systems), yet someone in my high school had one, complete with very 80s factory decals and that's something nobody would have done on their own (obviously, I used to be a Subaru guy).


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 25, 2017)

Had this for over 20 years, proprietary single sided hubs with black wartime finish and yes, the rear is a functional coaster brake (can you find the coaster brake arm?). Any confirmation on who made this would be great. Have seen a few others over the years usually incomplete. May have been a limited run prototype for Victory bike distribution.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2017)

Congrats you have one of the rare and not often seen Monarch Victory "Spaghetti" bikes!

Just fooling!! This is too odd for even this thread!

But seriously, that's pretty unusual and certainly wartime with the blackout hubs. It would be interesting to know if there are any serial numbers or markings anywhere on the bike. You could hub date it with the Morrow rear coaster brake. It looks too finished to me to be a prototype, perhaps possible it was produced. Some research into era periodicals might turn up an article....


----------



## Wcben (Apr 26, 2017)

I've been searching for information regarding my front fork.... Never seen another like it, no-one has pointed me towards any information.... Nearest guess along with the generally regarded Racycle expert is that it may have been a prototype.  The general construction of the fork matches the typical single leaf springer but the re-curve tines are what really make it stand out, they are identical side to side with no indication of any kind of repair, we believe they were originally manufactured looking like they do now....


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2017)

No offense intended, but those frame graphics were a common transfer available back in the day for kids wishing to repaint their bikes.
The fenders are obviously from another model bike, as the rear fender clearly give this away by the fact that it does not fit this type of frame and still even has one of its original braces attached.
The truss rods are not Huffman at all which the fork clearly is.
So, my conclusion for what it's worth, is that the Airman Headbadge is probably not original to the frame either.


XBPete said:


> My Airman, still being researched with a couple members here
> 
> View attachment 455265


----------



## partsguy (Apr 26, 2017)

While some say the bicycle became a kid's toy after the 1920s, I say that's mostly, but NOT entirely true. While marketers turned their attention to kids, there's plenty of pictures of adults still buying bicycles for themselves. Even my Huffy catalogs still marketed some models to young adults. Marketers changed their tune in the 1970s when fuel prices went high and the environment became a concern. Roadbikes became king.

*Detail was not exact on anything "back in the day". There was a margin of error. *Cars, trucks, motorcycles, bicycles, etc. nothing was exact. Nothing we discuss on this site was collectible when it was built. It was an item you used daily and as such, the job of the factory was to send 'em down the line. Some emblems on cars weren't exact, or engines got changed out when there was a shortage or a strike. Bicycles? Seats, grips, pedals, or even tanks or chain guards were swapped out to get the job done. 

For me to say that something is truly an anomaly, it would have to be so different as to fall outside of the margin of error. Say, a bike being painted a totally different color than what was even optional (take my black Huffy Impala for instance). Perhaps a model that was so unique, it didn't fit in the normal way of things when new (Bowden Spacelander). Or a special frame with a serial number past the time it was supposed to be sold (like the OP's Colson).


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2017)

Don't know much about Schwinns, but this looks a lil funky @Autocycleplane


----------



## Krakatoa (May 4, 2017)

Looks like a Murray fork.


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2017)

What's the deal with that tank decal? Super cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't know much about Schwinns, but this looks a lil funky @Autocycleplane




Yeah that thing is a trip. 41 DX parts, straightbar frame with non-embossed tank. It's a top secret prewar Hornet prototype. I want it.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah that thing is a trip. 41 DX parts, straightbar frame with non-embossed tank. It's a top secret prewar Hornet prototype. I want it.



So do I


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 5, 2017)

We recently saved this Wards Hawthorne from being a parts bike. I hope this is considered an anomalie. I did post a thread trying to figure out information on this bike.  Krakatoa and others were able to put me in the ballpark as to being one of the first balloon tire bikes after the end of the war.  Morrow hub date is 4th quarter 1945. Paint is flaky and appears not to have any primer under the paint. This is a great thread you've started. ...Tony


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 5, 2017)

Forgot to mention that I found no serial number on the frame. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 5, 2017)

Forgot to mention that I found no serial number on the frame. .


----------



## bairdco (May 5, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Forgot to mention that I found no serial number on the frame. .






Thonyv1974_ said:


> Forgot to mention that I found no serial number on the frame. .




Did you forget that you forgot?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 5, 2017)

bairdco said:


> Did you forget that you forgot?



Lol....  poor signal at the time. .....


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Lol....  poor signal at the time. .....




Another posting anomaly.  :eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2017)

Here's a '38 Schwinn Roadster (Packard badge) a lot of you have seen. The serial identifies this as a '38 but that is about the only thing '38 on it. The only things I did to this bike were to put the correct chainring and sprocket on it and the chain guard. The rest of this bike is original. It has a '35 rear reflector, '36 crank, fender braces, and locking fork. It also has the Torrington deco stem. Based on the earlier parts I went with the earlier guard. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2017)

I don't know that I would call this bike an anomaly, but it's serial number pegs it as a 1940.
The last catalog entry for this type of frame was 1937.
It is basically a 1936 Motorbike/Cycleplane frame without the middle bar.
All of the components are 1940 issue, and a set of Wald chrome five sided Colonial fenders were added by the original owner.
It has a chrome chainguard and a 1/2" pitch drivetrain which were considered to be deluxe features.
It's definitely a strange bike that must of been just what that bicycle messinger needed to get the job done.


----------



## Cory (May 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I don't know that I would call this bike an anomaly, but it's serial number pegs it as a 1940.
> The last catalog entry for this type of frame was 1937.
> It is basically a 1936 Motorbike/Cycleplane frame without the middle bar.
> All of the components are 1940 issue, and a set of Wald chrome five sided Colonial fenders were added by the original owner.
> ...



Maybe one of my favorite bikes of yours Marty. I always get a kick out of this bike when you bring it out. 
Thanks for sharing!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (May 6, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> We recently saved this Wards Hawthorne from being a parts bike. I hope this is considered an anomalie. I did post a thread trying to figure out information on this bike.  Krakatoa and others were able to put me in the ballpark as to being one of the first balloon tire bikes after the end of the war.  Morrow hub date is 4th quarter 1945. Paint is flaky and appears not to have any primer under the paint. This is a great thread you've started. ...Tony
> 
> View attachment 461825
> 
> ...



There's numbers there, get to scratchin.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I don't know that I would call this bike an anomaly, but it's serial number pegs it as a 1940.
> The last catalog entry for this type of frame was 1937.
> It is basically a 1936 Motorbike/Cycleplane frame without the middle bar.
> All of the components are 1940 issue, and a set of Wald chrome five sided Colonial fenders were added by the original owner.
> ...




Killer BA47 - they were still in the catalog in 39 but I would assume they had a curved downtube like your ivory with blue darts one


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2017)

What the fork?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> What the fork?
> 
> View attachment 463897




Do you have any better pics of this bike? Know who the owner is? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (May 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Do you have any better pics of this bike? Know who the owner is? V/r Shawn



I only have this pic. You know the owner, you just sent him some hub caps.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 11, 2017)

Get on that Shawn,
Two more examples in one week 

All verified, that would bring the 38 Supreme count to ten.

The bike does have the incorrect fork and a Snyder style rack.

Keep me posted


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2017)

I'll touch base with him and see if he can provide a serial number. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (May 11, 2017)

Great! 
Would love to see more of that bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2017)

Is that bike in original paint? Fork too?


----------



## CWCMAN (May 11, 2017)

I'm curious about that because the overall wear and patina especially on the tank decal look consistent with an original paint bike. But I am not familiar with that color being an option in 1938. Looks brownish to me?

Fork is wrong and so is the rack


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I'm curious about that because the overall wear and patina especially on the tank decal look consistent with an original paint bike. But I am not familiar with that color being an option in 1938. Looks brownish to me?
> 
> Fork is wrong and so is the rack



Wait till we get some better pics. Note the title of this thread


----------



## CWCMAN (May 11, 2017)

No kidding Mike, I'm well aware of the intend of this thread but that doesn't mean that every bike with a "WROG" part on it is a factory or point of purchase anomaly.

Upon further review, I'll bet the ranch that this bike is an older, much older repaint. The pin details on the fenders and the top/lower bar are wrong and the curved seat mast is missing the dart detail.

And as mentioned, Snyder style rack and wrong fork. Highly unlikely that this one left the factory like that.

If I'm wrong, I'll be the first to admit it.

I'm not knocking the bike, I'm just pointing out the obvious. I'd love to own it and bring it back.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> No kidding Mike, I'm well aware of the intend of this thread but that doesn't mean that every bike with a "WROG" part on it is a factory or point of purchase anomaly.



Correct, but it doesn't hurt to keep an open mind. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2017)

No badge either...Airman maybe?


----------



## spoker (May 11, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Looks like a Murray fork.



that fork could be off a base model schwinn,maby even a ballooner panther,lot of schwinns had 3 stripe forks


----------



## spoker (May 11, 2017)

bairdco said:


> Did you forget that you forgot?



whos on first?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> What the fork?






Freqman1 said:


> Do you have any better pics of this bike? Know who the owner is? V/r Shawn






bikewhorder said:


> I only have this pic. You know the owner, you just sent him some hub caps.






CWCMAN said:


> Get on that Shawn,
> Two more examples in one week
> 
> All verified, that would bring the 38 Supreme count to ten.
> ...






Freqman1 said:


> I'll touch base with him and see if he can provide a serial number. V/r Shawn






CWCMAN said:


> Great!
> Would love to see more of that bike.






CWCMAN said:


> I'm curious about that because the overall wear and patina especially on the tank decal look consistent with an original paint bike. But I am not familiar with that color being an option in 1938. Looks brownish to me?
> 
> Fork is wrong and so is the rack




Any updates on this bike??


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Any updates on this bike??




I received some additional pics but the owner doesn't want to cut it loose right now. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I received some additional pics but the owner doesn't want to cut it loose right now. V/r Shawn



Does it look legit or an older repaint with some incorrect parts like Eddie stated?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Does it look legit or an older repaint with some incorrect parts like Eddie stated?




There are some things that surely aren't typical CWC but the owner seems to think it is original. I'll let Eddie weigh in here @CWCMAN for his thoughts. Personally I would like to see this bike in person before I make any final judgments. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2017)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 456535 View attachment 456519 View attachment 456510 View attachment 456509Had this for over 20 years, proprietary single sided hubs with black wartime finish and yes, the rear is a functional coaster brake (can you find the coaster brake arm?). Any confirmation on who made this would be great. Have seen a few others over the years usually incomplete. May have been a limited run prototype for Victory bike distribution.




@Mark Mattei 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/1563212420640879?view=permalink&id=1744770752485044


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

This is a frame I picked up some time ago. Its a bent tank style frame which was not introduced until 1937 based on the CWC catalogs that I have. However, this one is stamped with a very low 1936 "A" serial number and also has the 1936 only offset rear forks at the bottom bracket. 

Based on the very low three digit number, this frame was probably made on the first day of CWC bicycle production.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @Mark Mattei
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1563212420640879?view=permalink&i.d.=1744770752485044View attachment 714339 View attachment 714340 View attachment 714341 View attachment 714342



Great photos! So what is it ? For those of us that don't do facebook.
I really like it, whatever it is!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos! So what is it ? For those of us that don't do facebook.
> I really like it, whatever it is!



No idea! Just saw another one of these bikes pop up today and thought I'd share with Mark and the Cabe. I believe it's still somewhat of a mystery


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't really know if this is a true annomaly,
But this 35/36 Schwinn tank popped up on eBay, with what looks to be an unusual BF Goodrich winged Motorbike decal.
I've never seen this type before.
Has anyone else?


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 2, 2017)

Here's an odd one....I've seen lots of odd Schwinn stuff over the years....
I picked up a very nice original B6 recently....early postwar bike 46' most likely...
and AT THE FACTORY instead of using a Springer front fender (both dimples
are equal size notches) they used a Truss fork fender and did some factory
Monkey Biz to make it work. 
First they Plugged the original Truss fork mount with a strange "plug" rivet...
almost dime sized. 
Then they drilled a hole where a typical spring fork fender would have the mount
and even went as far as adding the 'tombstone' reinforcement and the diamond
on the backside.

Coincidentally Bob Snyder sold a non lit early post war fender with the same
altered state.

My theory is maybe the very first post war B model  bikes right after the war
had this one-size-fits-all fender....truss fork and springer bikes...same fender.
Eventually they realized a better design with the Springer style fender.

Also notice the Prewar spring fork Fender hanger clip on the blue one

First 2 I'd even noticed and both with in the last month.

Sooooo It is now "Correct" to use a truss fork B model fender on a spring
fork bike, providing it's an early postwar beast.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/correct-is-correct-or-is-it-catalogs-vs.122599/


----------



## bike (Dec 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/correct-is-correct-or-is-it-catalogs-vs.122599/


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2017)

bike said:


> View attachment 724288



Looks good to me. No "correction" needed, tho it probably already has been


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2018)

How about a few Spitfire badged Huffmans for a head-scratcher ??
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-spitfire-what-is-it.72419/#post-833107


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2018)

A Westfield too!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't believe this was badged a Dayton due to the Huffman level paint scheme on the tank.






Jarod24 said:


> This is my old bike, and you could see the old paint on the down tube. 100 % said DAYTON.



So check badge and paint on tanks; of course we all know both bikes are Huffman.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> So check badge and paint on tanks; of course we all know both bikes are Huffman.
> View attachment 761152 View attachment 761153



After looking at this one closer I would agree that it may have been badged as a Dayton. That said I believe either the tank was added/replaced or repainted a very long time ago. The bike is also missing key Dayton badged parts to include tornado spring seat and putter stem. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

How about a Huffman with a CWC fork???:eek::eek::eek:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-cwc-questions.85923/page-2#post-569657


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> This is a frame I picked up some time ago. Its a bent tank style frame which was not introduced until 1937 based on the CWC catalogs that I have. However, this one is stamped with a very low 1936 "A" serial number and also has the 1936 only offset rear forks at the bottom bracket.
> 
> Based on the very low three digit number, this frame was probably made on the first day of CWC bicycle production.
> 
> ...




@mrg 
You gonna post your new find up?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't know much about Schwinns, but this looks a lil funky @Autocycleplane
> View attachment 635907



Another similar Schwinn popped up on eBay recently in really nice shape.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You gonna post your new find up?




Mike, 
I am aware of Mark's bent tank which also has an "A" serial which make it produced in 1936 based on the CWC production date chart.

I have a three digit serial number on my frame. Not sure of the digits on Mark's bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Mike,
> I am aware of Mark's bent tank which also has an "A" serial which make it produced in 1936 based on the CWC production date chart.
> 
> I have a three digit serial number on my frame. Not sure of the digits on Mark's bike.



Yeah, he mentioned you guys have spoken about it. Was hoping Mark would post up pics of his new find.


----------



## mrg (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2019)

I guess it's time to bump this puppy up! Any more weird original bikes pop up recently? I picked up a 37 Colson straightbar which looks to be a tankless model...but also sported a waterfall badge! No signs that it ever had a tank or a standard headbadge. No evidence that holes were filled in.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2019)

Okay so maybe this isn't an anomaly but I have this Columbia hanging tank but it doesn't actually hang, it mounts to the down tube.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 24, 2019)

This shows up in the 1941 Sear's S/S catalog and then is gone.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> This shows up in the 1941 Sear's S/S catalog and then is gone.
> 
> View attachment 985976


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 24, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> This shows up in the 1941 Sear's S/S catalog and then is gone.
> 
> View attachment 985976



sweet.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2019)

Mead badged '36 Colson. Not sure if the '38-on crankset is original, or a put together bike from old parts, then sold to Mead as we've seen other manufacturers do in the past.








No other badge holes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2019)

Another odd Colson...a 37 straightbar. Black with orange darts...and '36 crescent fenders instead of peaked. Pretty weird in my book.


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Found this 24" schwinn excelsior badged motobike. Hard rubber tires, and the morrow hub dates it to '33. I can't find info on schwinn motobikes smaller than the 26".


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's one for you. When I saw this picture on my _wife's _Facebook account.. I assumed the defender taillight was added. 6 months later I was lucky enough to purchase this killer bike. Well, no way Jose! No doubt, this bike left the factory with this OEM enameled black defender taillight on a fender specifically designed to mount to. The anomoly is it's not catalog correct and how many times have you seen a bike equipped with *TWO *lit taillights from the factory??
Chad


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 20, 2019)

Nothing too amazing here. ‘68 Speedster with upside down seat tag.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 16, 2020)

Restarting an old thread @fordmike65 . This bike is very original but the anomalies are the painted fender braces, Elgin truss rod assembly and the Torrington art deco style stem. I believe it was built as Schwinn was transitioning into some pre-wartime non-bike production in latter 1941. The bike has a Morrow hub stamped K2 which I believe is second quarter of 1941. The crank is dated 1941. The bike has an LBBL (Long Beach?)1942 bicycle license.(It was bought on the California central coast).
The painted braces seem to be seen on wartime bikes as chrome/cadmium pieces were prohibited or becoming scarce. I also am guessing that Schwinn may have run out of their own proprietary chrome truss rods and bought some from Sear's Elgin manufacturer since they were located nearby. I'm not sure about the stem as Torrington was located on the east coast but people report they are seen on a lot of 1941 Schwinns.

I've considered swapping out the truss rods for Schwinn prewars and the stem for the more standard Wald #7 but I think the odd parts tell an interesting story, so I think I've decided to keep them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2020)

I've seen several other '41 DX's with that same Rollfast "Swan" deco stem, but my guess would be it was born sans trussrods, especially being a lower model. I'm betting someone added them at some point. I could be wrong....


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 16, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I've seen several other '41 DX's with that same Rollfast "Swam" deco stem, but my guess would be it was born sans trussrods, especially being a lower model. I'm betting someone added them at some point. I could be wrong....




"lower model"?!?? Watcha talkin 'bout Willis!! Ha, I was going to agree Mike, then I looked up the '41 catalog, it looks like truss rods were stock on the DX:





I see the stem is different than mine, but I think I'm wrong naming the Wald #7 as the original which has the nut on top, not underneath.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> "lower model"?!?? Watcha talkin 'bout Willis!! Ha, I was going to agree Mike, then I looked up the '41 catalog, it looks like truss rods were stock on the DX:
> 
> View attachment 1124718
> 
> I see the stem is different than mine, but I think I'm wrong naming the Wald #7 as the original which has the nut on top, not underneath.



@Schwinn499

'41


----------



## Dave K (Jan 16, 2020)

War model DX’s did not always wind up truss rods even tho they are in the catalog.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2020)

Dave K said:


> War model DX’s did not always wind up truss rods even tho they are in the catalog.
> 
> View attachment 1124759


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 16, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1124765



Yes here’s another one


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 16, 2020)

For reference that was not the OG stem to the bike that its pictured with, nor did it fit correctly.

Mo betta'


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> For reference that was not the OG stem to the bike that its pictured with, nor did it fit correctly.
> 
> Mo betta'View attachment 1124796



Oops. Thought it was orig. I have seen others with that stem tho.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 16, 2020)

I can concur with seeing them on others as well. This one didnt fit the steerer tube correctly, had a wobble, hence the change.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 16, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1124765




OK, I just have some replacement Elgin truss bars I guess....and I was hoping I had an anomaly!!
But I'll make sure my NEXT bike has an anomaly, darn straight. And not just some 'run of the mill' anomaly. People are going to gasp, and point, and shout out ANOMALY!! ANOMALY!! when the bike passes them. It'll be something they talk about over beers after Long Beach rides for years to come.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Here’s another one . I believe it’s this Ride


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 18, 2020)

37 Mercury Pod bike with a horn built in . Never seen one


----------



## TieDye (Jan 18, 2020)

I know that factory errors do occur in manufacturing. I have played guitar for over 49 1/2 years. I've owned thousands of new and used guitars and basses. Last year Fender came out with an American made Performer Stratocaster HSS.  According to Fender catalog and online offerings, if you wanted a black one you could only get it with a maple fingerboard and not rosewood. Well, I went to my favorite music store, Elderly Instruments in Lansing Michigan because I wanted to reward myself for the 2 year anniversary of being breast cancer free. I saw this new Performer Stratocaster (shown in the blue tie dye chair, and if you look close at the sticker, you can confirm the model) and I fell in love with it. I went to Fender's site on my phone to check the specs, and I about fell over. It was a very rare factory mistake!! The picture here with the maple fingerboard is the ONLY way you can get this model in black. Unless you hit the jackpot like I did. What a huge blessing for me to celebrate with!!
So, I know mistakes in factory manufacturing do occur. Also of consideration is that maybe they were out of certain parts, so they substituted others to get the order filled. They may have been using up old parts too. 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 30, 2020)

bumpy time!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2020)

Bumpster


----------



## mrg (Dec 19, 2020)

Well new toy, new ANOMALY, 42 CWC built Western Flyer built on a CWC Hawthorne exclusive All American ( single speed ) one off frame only made for that model, straight bar that only fits a AA tank and notice straight down tube with a curve into the bottom bracket. I've always figured stuff like this happened because they were using up whatever stock of parts to fill orders before turning to war production. Had a period correct aftermarket guard ( my least favorite one ) that has been on there for years, probably didn't come with one og, and added along with light at the store before or when sold so not sure what im going to run. any 42 WF catalogs and any others of these out there??


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 21, 2020)

Found this one a few weeks ago from an antique dealer Murry built for the Pep boys


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 21, 2020)

the grips pedals and seat are my add ones


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2020)

Got a pic of the serial #’s, curious to see if Murry did anything different for the P boys Derby ?


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2021)

Another weird one for this thread. When I first saw this LWB double bar Colson, I figured it was a 36 going by the deep fenders. Well, when I got it home I realized it was dated G7(July 1937). I know manufactures did not just throw away last year's parts on Jan 1st, but it seemed odd that a mid '37 bike would still sport '36 parts. I'm thinking it was due to them being optional chrome. I've only seen 3 sets of these deep chrome fenders, so I'm guessing they were not that popular & were still lying on the shelf. The world may never know....


----------



## Thebikingtileguy (Nov 25, 2022)

I just found out my zenith is a Colson and need a few parts. Where is the best place to find them?


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2022)

Here!


----------



## Thebikingtileguy (Nov 25, 2022)

Help me to see where. Please. I can't find it


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2022)

Thebikingtileguy said:


> Help me to see where. Please. I can't find it



Maybe I can help. Message me back.


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2022)

Yes ask @fordmike65 then scour all the Colson posts ( even sold oned ) to get info then post in the wanted section what you need. You got a good start there!


----------

